# max power in an L-series 6-cyl



## AEM_Inc (Mar 6, 2003)

Is 700Hp obtainable in a 280 motor? If not what is the max semi-reliable power that can be extracted (with turbo(s) of course).
Does the RB series head just bolt on the L-series block?
Need to clear up some myths.
thanks


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

not even close, 2 totally different engines. L24-L28 are SOHC & the RB26 is DOHC


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I hate to say anything is unattainable but 700hp from a L series motor is pretty close to it. If it is possible it will cost an insane amount of money. 400-500hp is probably close to max power for a L28et. You could always squeeze after that


----------

